# ANIMATED VIDEO about Halloween! Must Watch!



## punKkin (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Halloween is coming soon.. and I hope to get some life into this forum! I just watched a video that explains why we celebrate Halloween and why we dress up for it. It is animated and quite funny. In any case informative for Halloween Fans ! Hope you will enjoy it like I did


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very entertaining


----------



## sookie (Oct 12, 2012)

Fun


----------

